# Has anyone here used epoxy grout?



## TorontoAlex (Oct 4, 2013)

I purchased a Tile Redi shower pan and they only gave me enough epoxy grout to tile the base. I have 12x24 going up the walls and need my first course to be epoxied as the pan is about 4 inches high, so regular mortar won't adhere to these four inches of plastic. Even if Tile Redi had given me enough to cover the 4 inches, it wouldn't be enough to do complete tiles 24 inches high. I visited my local epoxy store and they had Talc powder. I believe it's the same stuff that Tile Redi gave me, as it smells the same if my memory serves.

Is there a tile guy here who has specifically used epoxy with tile? I'd like to know what you used, if you made up your own grout or purchased a kit, etc. The Tile Redi stuff washed easily with water, which I found strange!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

The system is junk in my opinion. I have tore out a few of them.

Learn how to build a proper shower and get away from the junk gimmicks.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

*Has Anyone Here Used Epoxy Grout?*

I doubt there are many tile contractors who use those pans on here, I have never used one but it's probably easier and more cost effective to properly build and waterproof your own pan.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> The system is junk in my opinion. I have tore out a few of them.
> 
> Learn how to build a proper shower and get away from the junk gimmicks.



And what about job creation? No need to elaborate, I laugh when you post that, no fan huh?

Sounds odd, I don't think epoxy bonds to plastic very well, you say grout you mean a setting epoxy?
I use to use epoxy when it was real, now it's water modified, we use to use solvents to clean it up by the 55 gal drums. I don't know what materials on market these days.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> And what about job creation? No need to elaborate, I laugh when you post that, no fan huh?


A lot of guys think bad tile work creates work for us. I disagree. Consumers who have a bad experience with tile are more likely to steer clear of it for future installations.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

HS345 said:


> A lot of guys think bad tile work creates work for us. I disagree. Consumers who have a bad experience with tile are more likely to steer clear of it for future installations.


Our opinion isn't based on a random thought, it's based on experience. 

What is your theory based on? I think it would be hard thing to actually measure.

Do you have a lot of people asking to pull the tile and put in something else?


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Our opinion isn't based on a random thought, it's based on experience.
> 
> What is your theory based on? I think it would be hard thing to actually measure.
> 
> Do you have a lot of people asking to pull the tile and put in something else?


So you believe poor craftsmanship *helps* our industry? Interesting position. 

Of course many of us have demolished bad tile jobs and replaced them with tile. How does that experience in any way begin to estimate the number of people who will no longer use tile as an acceptable covering? Or people who see bad tile jobs in the homes and businesses of others, who will never even consider tile as an option? Do tell.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

HS345 said:


> So you believe poor craftsmanship *helps* our industry? Interesting position.
> 
> Of course many of us have demolished bad tile jobs and replaced them with tile. How does that experience in any way begin to estimate the number of people who will no longer use tile as an acceptable covering? Or people who see bad tile jobs in the homes and businesses of others, who will never even consider tile as an option? Do tell.


That isn't at all what you said.

"A lot of guys think bad tile work creates work for us. I disagree."

That doesn't say:

"A lot of guy think that poor craftsmanship helps our industry."

Two completely different statements with different subjects and objects. It's basic English.

In the first you are saying that bad tile work does not create work for us. That's just not true. It creates work for me all of the time.

Now you are saying that the leap in logic is that we think it helps our over all industry. Which I agree that in the long wrong it will prove to hurt our industry.

And your questions are the questions I am asking you. You have made a statement that concerning the behavior of those that have bad tile experience and I would like to know what you are basing that opinion on. That's why I asked the legitimate question is it based on your experience? Do you read some where? Was there a consumer survey?

Nothing personal. This site is for education and expanding ones knowledge. I am serious curious as to how you formed your opinion.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

My opinion is people are smart and don't blame the product but the installer. If they feel comfortable they will continue with a proven product. Tile has been a proven product for thousands of years. So no, I don't think that people shy away from tile as much as you are making it out to be.

I think that budget and maintenance plays a larger role in their selection of material than one bad experience.

You are also using terms like bad tile work and poor craftsmanship, but those have yet to be defined and would span a range of experiences. Again, I am not one to jump on a bandwagon that isn't fully defined.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That isn't at all what you said.
> 
> "A lot of guys think bad tile work creates work for us. I disagree."
> 
> ...


I'm not going to play your silly little argumentative games. If you want to have a civil discussion on the matter, let me know. Since it is obvious you are incapable of such, I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

HS345 said:


> I'm not going to play your silly little argumentative games. If you want to have a civil discussion on the matter, let me know. Since it is obvious you are incapable of such, I won't be holding my breath.


It wasn't silly. You made two entirely different statements. And you put words in my mouth. My thinking that bad tile work creates work for me and in turn I believe that poor craftsmanship helps our industry are just not the same thing. Not even close. So at least address that.

How was I not civil? Please explain. I thought everything I wrote indicated that this wasn't personal and it's about the education and knowledge exchange.

Sounds like you don't have an answer just baseless insults.


----------



## TorontoAlex (Oct 4, 2013)

*Mortar, not grout. My bad...*

(Let's stay on topic please.)

I meant MORTAR, not GROUT. My bad. Does anyone here have experience using epoxy mortar?


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

TorontoAlex said:


> (Let's stay on topic please.)
> 
> I meant MORTAR, not GROUT. My bad. Does anyone here have experience using epoxy mortar?


Yeah, sorry for the derail. 

I have used epoxy thinset on moisture sensitive and resin backed marble. It is a PITA to work with. I used Laticrete brand. http://www.laticrete.com/contractors/products/adhesives/epoxy_adhesives.aspx


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

*Has Anyone Here Used Epoxy Grout?*

Yeah if you need epoxy thinset, buy it, I believe all the top manufacturers make it( Mapei, laticrete, custom, etc.) you may have to order it.
Most is water cleanup. When I did a regrout I ordered from a company direct in Ohio to avert the corporate prices.


----------

